# Yet another RRP



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Before



















This was today. Seven guys. Full RRP strip. I think that we should start classes on this. One day. 









Some boards were newly replaced


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry the pics are all out of order


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Strip and paint in one day? Nice. We need to get a paint shaver.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to see this in action, but I know you also have a crew that would probably be difficult for me to duplicate.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No paint just strip. My guys are like horses


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How many square feet of board is that? And did you use a chemical stripper?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you strip the soffit and rafters too?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was wondering that too. Do you guys use peel away on things you can't shave and sand?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No chems. The guys sharpen the scrapers with the sanders and scrape the corners. Also we cut down used discs down to about a three inch circle to get to edges.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

About 2500sq ft btw


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> About 2500sq ft btw


 Close shave!


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

One day? Nice work.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

As always, amazing work!

Does that include the sanding or just the shaving in the 7 guys for one day @ 2500 SF? I'm just trying to calculate the SF/hour on that prep work. If that includes sanding I think your guys are about 4 times as fast as my figures. Is that including the setup of all the plastic that day too, or is that the previous day? Again, just curious. I wanna come out east and take notes!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I got to the job at 8:30 and they just started masking the windows, removing the shutters and leaders. By 10:30 the back was nearly finished. That includes one guy shaving, one guy with 16 grit and one guy with 36. After they get out of the way another guy sanded and scraped out all of the corners where the big sanders can't reach. 
Plastic and tarps clean up and they were gone at 5:30.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

They also covered the entire house with tarps


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas bonuses for everybody! Beautiful.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Kevin

Do your guys scaffold the house or is it all ladders or what? Paint shavers are hard to control on a ladder.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

All ladders. Scaffold would be really slow, I would think.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> View attachment 19078
> 
> 
> They also covered the entire house with tarps


I couldn't imagine working under that very long. Does it have ventilation Kevin?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Good grief that's a massive tarp setup....and that blue diamond near the peak of the neighbor's house is annoying for some reason lol.

Great work!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I couldn't imagine working under that very long. Does it have ventilation Kevin?


Plenty of air gets inside. We also use the brown tarps that have silver on the inside, actually reflect the heat so they are not too bad.


----------

